# reds



## UAE AIN (Apr 17, 2009)

hi all

I am from UAE Abu Dhabi

I am now in this site

I want ask same q?

my red belly piranha eat a live fish and shrimp only

what I can feed them??

I tried bloodworm but thy don't eat it

also what can live with by reds


----------



## chrisbenz (Apr 4, 2009)

Your piranhas can eat krill, shrimp, pretty much any kind of fish. My piranha doesnt like bloodworms either lol. Best to stay away from feeders theyre not good for ur fish unless you make sure theyre healthy. Nothings probly gonna live with ur reds. There are exceptions but most likely anything you throw in will be a feeder


----------



## UAE AIN (Apr 17, 2009)

thx chrisbenz

If I feed sick fish its OK


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ismaeel said:


> thx chrisbenz
> 
> If I feed sick fish its OK


No, its not okay. If I understand what you are saying. Feeder fish/gold fish ARE NOT GOOD for your fish to eat! Stick with the krill, fresh fish, and shrimp.


----------



## RuthlessAggression (Apr 5, 2009)

If you really want to feed your reds live foods feed it something that will actually benefit it and is rich in protein i.e. night crawlers and as for other foods that are good for it feed it fresh fish fillet you buy at your local grocery store that you store in the freezer after cutting it up into bite sized pieces and just defrost them at room temperature in water when its feeding time. You can even get some ZOE fresh water food supplement to soak your piranha foods in before feeding that aren't found in frozen and live foods. Ghost shrimp can also work to in terms of live foods and you can also try crickets you get at a local pet store that are farm raised and used to feed reptiles and larger fish with.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

what size are your reds? amazed to see piranhas that do not like blood worms.i feed my guys frozen blood worms they can get enough.try some frozen mysis shrimp,brine shrimp,and my favorite frozen krill,i soak it for a while in kent zoe and they love it.stay away from feeders not the way to go.also try cichlid bio gold pellets does wonders for them


----------

